# Spiders and a snake from Colombia



## davholla (Oct 26, 2022)

From laguna de Sonso Colombia 
I think False Coral, Erythrolamprus aesculapii, 


IMG_0014_False_Coral by davholla2002, on Flickr



IMG_0003 by davholla2002, on Flickr

Jumping spider


IMG_0018_Spider by davholla2002, on Flickr

Tarantula, Finca Alejandria, Valle de Cauca, Colombia. I saw this as we were driving along so we stopped to photograph it


IMG_0038_Tarantula by davholla2002, on Flickr
Also one Beetle


IMG_0046_Beetle by davholla2002, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff15 (Oct 26, 2022)

A very colourful snake.....


----------



## Robshoots (Oct 26, 2022)

That’s quite the spider in #3.


----------



## Donde (Oct 28, 2022)

Agree on the False Coral identification.


----------

